# Squat for Cardio?



## Rocco32 (Aug 19, 2004)

I've done clean cardio and loved it. Though it inflames my tendonitis in my arms. I was wonding if you used the same premise and rep scheme, if you could use squats and Deads for cardio as well? Using descending reps.


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

This is a great journal title!     j/k


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I was wonding if...you could use squats and Deads for cardio as well?



that's just sick and wrong.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I've done clean cardio and loved it. Though it inflames my tendonitis in my arms. I was wonding if you used the same premise and rep scheme, if you could use squats and Deads for cardio as well? Using descending reps.


How would cardio affect your arms ? Most machines you have the option of using the arms or keeping them idle..


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 19, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> This is a great journal title!     j/k


I need to watch myself around you!! lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 19, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> that's just sick and wrong.


Hey, don't knock it till you try it  But, yeah I kinda agree


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 19, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> How would cardio affect your arms ? Most machines you have the option of using the arms or keeping them idle..


Do you know what clean cardio is? Here is a link to it: http://www.mindandmuscle.net/content/page-200.html


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 19, 2004)

Wait a minute!!! This isn't supposed to be in the journal section! I thought I put it in training!?!? Whoops  Can someone move it for me pleeeeeaaaasssseeeee.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 19, 2004)

Sorry, just goes to show you what I know... Wow !


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wait a minute!!! This isn't supposed to be in the journal section! I thought I put it in training!?!? Whoops  Can someone move it for me pleeeeeaaaasssseeeee.


----------

